# orbea ciclocross



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

weighing in at 17lbs (depending on wheel +/-, the CaneCreek Aros are roughly 1500g).

Orbea Altec 2 cyclcoross frame, 52st 53tt.
Spicer or Sibex Ti fork
Stella Azzurra stem
Stella Azzurra post
Stella Azzurra tape
Chorus 9 right shifter
Record ergo brake lever
DA crank
44t singlering set up w/ guard and third eye
ITM bar
SRP grumpy cantis
Selle Italia Aspide
Chorus 10 rear der
Spooky top mount levers
Tune cage, bottle and light for training
Crank Bros. candies

Cane creek team ti aros 28 rear 20 front
CXP30 to record 32/3x
OP to centaur 32/3x
Ambrosio Crono F20 to record 32/3x


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

what year is this? 2002?


----------

